# Is there an ideal humidity for storing pipe tobacco?



## azlizard (Feb 22, 2012)

Please forgive a newbie's question. Is there an ideal humidity for storing pipe tobacco so it's ready to smoke?

Thanks.......


----------



## NarJar (May 9, 2011)

I've seen this asked and discussed several times, and every time, more or less everyone said not to worry about it.

Just use mason/ball jars to store it. Beyond that, there isn't much to worry about like with cigars, just don't keep the jars in extreme temperatures (like in the garage during very hot/cold seasons).


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Exactly what Michael said. There is no need to worry about RH or keeping it at a certain RH. Just make sure to get it in some type of airtight jar and your good to go.


----------



## azlizard (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Got a lot to learn about tobacco. I just picked up some great tasting tobacco (Mac Baren's Vintage Syrian) from a local tobacconist. As bought , it burns perfectly and tastes great. I transfered it from the plastic bag to a bale-lid glazed kitchen storage container with a good rubber/polymer seal. This tobacco gets me as close to the taste of the old Balkan Sobranie (at least as far as my taste buds can tell) as I've found, and I want to do what I can to maintain it's as-bought burn and taste. I hadn't even thought about using a ball or mason jar. They would probably provide a more absolute air-tight seal than the bale-lid container.

Thanks again...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Anytime we can help we are glad to!

If you have any further questions just let us pipers know.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh bale lids work great! Plus I just love the way the look all full of tobacco!

One impulse eBay purchase I've made was for this little cube shaped Dunhill humidor that I can only imagine was designed for pipe tobacco. The humidification device for this humidor is two cylindrical tubes that you are supposed to fill with distilled water. So I bought it and dumped 8oz of nothing special in the humidor, excited to put it to use. Well, two weeks later, that tobacco was as dry as the Sahara, and the tubes were more or less as full of distilled water as they had ever been. The humidor is beautiful to look at, but doesn't work for crap. Since purchasing it I've also read that the cedar will flavor your tobacco for you.

I probably should have thought through the practicality of the box before going ahead with the purchase. Jars work perfect...why mess with that?

RD


----------

